# Display case for hand saw



## cib (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm still very new to the woodworking world. I'm a knife maker mostly but enjoy woodworking as well.

Long story short my Father in law has late stage lung and stomach cancer. He worked construction in his younger days and has several very old Disston saws that are in need of restoring. I'd like to restore them and display one of them to give to his wife. 

I wanted to come up with a nice display case but am drawing a blank other than a simple box with a piece of glass top to view it. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

How many hand saws will be in the display?


----------



## cib (Sep 16, 2011)

just one, its a panel saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe just a plaque?*

I made a plaque for a family heirloom rifle I gave my son for Christmas last year. A simple rough sawn pine board with the rifle attached so it can be easily removed and looked over:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There was a fellow at a local craft fair selling "Retired Tools". The tools were broken or damaged and mounted in a shadow box. If it was a hand plane the bottom of the box would have curly shavings glued to it, saws would have a pile of sawdust and small off cuts, etc.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I was thinking about doing something similar in honor of my dad who was a carpenter all his life. I’m fond of shadow boxes with a glass front to keep it dust free. I wanted not only a hand saw for sure, but a few other items like a plane and a bit brace.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I was was looking around for some saw displays and couldn't find any specifically for hand saws. I don't know how you feel about shadow boxes, but I saw this photo and thought it could be modified a bit to fit a saw.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, for me shadow boxes are the way to go. I've only made a few, but I like the protection it gives, while also allowing the object(s) to be easily seen.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

You could add a silhouette picture in the shadow case to make personal. If he was a woodworker as well I would use a very distinct type of wood w/ maybe a live edge. Or a section of a live edge piece with the saw cutting half way thru and then leave it in the cut line?


----------



## vender (Nov 29, 2014)

if these help. I made this for a knife display. I wanted to keep it simple. Straight lines. Butterflied the corners for looks. Customer was very happy with it.


----------

